# Zippo Pipe Lighters



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

I bought a regular zippo lighter for a friends birthday. His birthday hasn't rolled around yet, but I've gotten him to quit cigaretts and take up the pipe! 

So this morning I called zippo customer service, and spoke to a nice lady. I told her I wanted to keep the regular insert and purchase a pipe insert. She told me they aren't for sale, but anyone can get one for free by sending in thir zippo to the repair department.

I saw discussion of this topic in a recent thread and just wanted to let yall know.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

USA Lighters - Zippo - Black Matte Pipe Lighter #218PL


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

El wedo del milagro said:


> I bought a regular zippo lighter for a friends birthday. His birthday hasn't rolled around yet, but I've gotten him to quit cigaretts and take up the pipe!


You've done your friend a great favor by getting him to switch to the pipe.

As to Zippos, I highly recommend a butane insert:
Vector Thunderbird Pipe Lighter Insert


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Zippo is a great company very customer oriented!


----------



## slap1914 (Sep 14, 2012)

I received a pipe zippo from Amazon today! Free shipping if you spend over $25 or are a prime member.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

ChronoB said:


> You've done your friend a great favor by getting him to switch to the pipe.
> 
> As to Zippos, I highly recommend a butane insert:
> Vector Thunderbird Pipe Lighter Insert


The only bad thing about buying the insert from P&C is all of the extras you end up putting in your shopping cart to justify the shipping  My insert cost me $50 LOL


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

I got a Butane Insert for my Zippo off fleaBay. Was under $10 with free shipping. It's "spinoff" name is Zplus!
Works fine for a single blue flame "jet torch". Actually Famous has them as well.










Actually I think it was McGreggor57 discussing butane inserts that made me realize to pull the fluid insert out of my Zippo 
...or I would still be using lame disposable Bics to light up.


----------



## Couch_Incident (Sep 19, 2012)

Doesn't the lighter fluid used in Zippos change the flavor of the tobacco? That stuff be stink'in.

Couch


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

Couch_Incident said:


> Doesn't the lighter fluid used in Zippos change the flavor of the tobacco? That stuff be stink'in.
> 
> Couch


If you let it burn for 2-3 seconds before lighting, its barely noticable and goes away after the first puff.

Butane-- refill daily, constant problems, quality lighters are expensive.

Zippo- Refill weekly, lights first light every time, lifetime warranty that they actually mean, and be had for as little as $10 on sale at walmart.


----------



## Couch_Incident (Sep 19, 2012)

Brinson said:


> If you let it burn for 2-3 seconds before lighting, its barely noticable and goes away after the first puff.
> 
> Butane-- refill daily, constant problems, quality lighters are expensive.
> 
> Zippo- Refill weekly, lights first light every time, lifetime warranty that they actually mean, and be had for as little as $10 on sale at walmart.


Crap! Now I have to pick one up. And one leads to two. And two leads to getting yelled at by my girl for having too many damn lighters!

Couch


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

El wedo del milagro said:


> I bought a regular zippo lighter for a friends birthday. His birthday hasn't rolled around yet, but I've gotten him to quit cigaretts and take up the pipe!
> 
> So this morning I called zippo customer service, and spoke to a nice lady. I told her I wanted to keep the regular insert and purchase a pipe insert. She told me they aren't for sale, but anyone can get one for free by sending in thir zippo to the repair department.
> 
> *I saw discussion of this topic in a recent thread and just wanted to let yall know.*


Yep, that was me that mentioned that.

Do you have the address? Do you have to email them or call them or something first? Or just mail it in with a note in the envelope?


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Call them first at 888-442-1932.


----------



## Tony78 (Oct 20, 2012)

Brinson said:


> If you let it burn for 2-3 seconds before lighting, its barely noticable and goes away after the first puff.
> 
> Butane-- refill daily, constant problems, quality lighters are expensive.
> 
> Zippo- Refill weekly, lights first light every time, lifetime warranty that they actually mean, and be had for as little as $10 on sale at walmart.


I have one zippo with the vector butane pipe insert and one regular zippo pipe lighter. I too prefer the regular zippo for everyday use. However when I travel I take the vector butane version with me as it's nice that the butane doesn't evaporate. I think they each have their benefits.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

I gave in. I followed Fuzzy's link and purchased one. I couldn't find my old one anywhere. Now I'm cool! ound:


----------



## Tony78 (Oct 20, 2012)

You know the day after your new one arrives you'll find your old one...


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Tony78 said:


> You know the day after your new one arrives you'll find your old one...


Of course. :smash: That was my plan all along. :wink:


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Followed the link and went to buy but they won't ship it to Afghanistan. The same with pipesandcigars.com. Seems a Zippo, even without fuel, is considered Hazmat and cannot be air shipped. Sigh. Guess I gotta wait til I get home to get one.


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

ChronoB said:


> You've done your friend a great favor by getting him to switch to the pipe.
> 
> As to Zippos, I highly recommend a butane insert:
> Vector Thunderbird Pipe Lighter Insert


For some reason that insert sucks for me


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

pipinho said:


> For some reason that insert sucks for me


I'm not a huge fan, either. I liked it at first, but the more I used it, the less I liked it.


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

pipinho said:


> For some reason that insert sucks for me


For me as well. I much prefer the Thunderbird butane insert. I do use the Zippo when I backpack into elevations over 8,000 feet as butane lighters don't work very well above that altitude.

In our dry climate, refilling with Zippo fuel is a constant thing and it takes too much "sucking" to draw the flame into the tobacco. The angle flame of the T.B. butane pipe insert works very well inside. Not so good in wind.


----------



## kbiv (Jul 30, 2010)

" Seems a Zippo, even without fuel, is considered Hazmat and cannot be air shipped. "
An empty Zippo is Hazmat, but all of your ammo just showed up courtesy of the Tooth Fairy? And to think I was actually missing my time in the service. I don't know how austere your location is, would you be able to get fluid for it if you were able to find one?

I just checked usps rules and didn't see it explicitly mentioned. Just items previously having fuel. For the record, under USPS rules, cigars are allowed, and pipe tobacco was never mentioned. I'm going to print those rules out and take them with me next time i mail stuff. And speaking of that, Chris, if your feeling trusting, pm me with your addy. Its a downright commy shame to think of a soldier (or sailor, judging from the Newport News) without a Zippo. I'll see if I can't make something happen.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

I have a Zippo pipe lighter now, as well. Went to the local tobacco store yesterday to get a $1.50 pack of pipe cleaners and walked out with pipe cleaners, a Zippo, and lighter fluid. Goodies are now stashed in the man cave and the receipt has been disposed of. "No, honey, I've had that lighter forever...." :lol:


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

kbiv said:


> " Seems a Zippo, even without fuel, is considered Hazmat and cannot be air shipped. "
> An empty Zippo is Hazmat, but all of your ammo just showed up courtesy of the Tooth Fairy? And to think I was actually missing my time in the service. I don't know how austere your location is, would you be able to get fluid for it if you were able to find one?
> 
> I just checked usps rules and didn't see it explicitly mentioned. Just items previously having fuel. For the record, under USPS rules, cigars are allowed, and pipe tobacco was never mentioned. I'm going to print those rules out and take them with me next time i mail stuff. And speaking of that, Chris, if your feeling trusting, pm me with your addy. Its a downright commy shame to think of a soldier (or sailor, judging from the Newport News) without a Zippo. I'll see if I can't make something happen.


PM sent. I'm a soldier not a sailor. I'm curious...how did you know about the Tooth Fairy??? You have to have a serious clearance to know about that! lol
Yeah it's funny, I can get zippo fuel at our PX but they don't have Zippo lighters. When they do they don't have any pipe lighters.

The generosity of everyone on this site is quickly making this one of my favorite places. It's nice to be able to ask newbie questions without getting flamed.


----------

